# Are the wash instruction icons necessary?



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everybody.

I was just wondering if the little wash instruction icons are required. The icons are like a picture of a crossed out iron, a triangle?, and some other little pictures. Do you have to include these on tags?

Jason


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think you have to include the icons, but you do need to include wash/care instructions. So if you don't use the icons, then you just need to write it out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

In the US the icons are optional.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Solmu said:


> In the US the icons are optional.


Correct although if you are going to be making woven labels or doing neck hits you might as well. No use in not adding them and then get an international order and have to go back and redo it again.

John


----------



## pietran2 (Jul 24, 2008)

novanutcase said:


> No use in not adding them and then get an international order and have to go back and redo it again.
> 
> John



Thats a great point. So you are saying if someone overseas orders one of my shirts the tag requirements change? Can you or someone elaborate on this. Thank you.

Jason


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

pietran2 said:


> Thats a great point. So you are saying if someone overseas orders one of my shirts the tag requirements change? Can you or someone elaborate on this. Thank you.
> 
> Jason


International shipments require that you use the universal wash code symbols since not everyone reads english.

John


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

novanutcase said:


> No use in not adding them and then get an international order and have to go back and redo it again.


The problem is the US icons are different to the ISO icons used in, for example, Japan.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i always put em on, makes it look more professional i guess


----------

